# A few freebies - Now hosted by Josquin



## Pingu (Nov 5, 2014)

*EDIT:- The links have been down for a while, during which time I've had a few requests as to why they couldn't be downloaded. So just to let the last few users notice them I've bumped the thread.
*
Just thought I'd share this as a new topic, since I know that I rarely notice when new posts have been added to the freebie thread.

I've decided to stop selling all these libraries at sampleism, and make them freely available. A couple have been freebies before, on another site, but most haven't. 

There's nothing fancy about any of them; when I made them it was because the sounds weren't out there, and I wanted them for my own use. There's no scripting (in fact most of them predate scripting), or release samples, and some of them are probably clunky, but I still get some use out of them, so I thought I'd share. 

In the interests of uploading, I converted everything to ncw format, which got it down from 4GB to just over 1GB, but I remain deeply suspicious of the claim that ncw is lossless - particularly for things like cymbal decay tails. So if there are any issues please let me know.



*Boomwhacked *
A fully chromatic two octave set of boomwhackers being hit on a variety of surfaces, and in a variety of ways. I made them when there was a notion that the best way to avoid the machine-gun effect might be to have many, many velocity layers, rather than round-robins; so many notes have upwards of 30 velocity layers. There's a useful set of rolls performed with two of the same boomwhacker. 

http://we.tl/Sraxc0cPt9

-or- 

mirror: http://we.tl/Av5c5uCskB 


*Bowed Xylophone* 
My very first attempt at sampling, so a bit rough, and preserves all the quirks of the actual thing. It takes a long time to get a xylophone bar to speak, with a bow, so not the most playable melody instrument, but this is true of the real thing. 

http://we.tl/ZJFoLD6d0Q 

-or-

mirror: http://we.tl/9SaKE383QZ 


*Bowed Cymbals* 
A very large collection of samples. They're very close mic'd, so you get all kinds of bass that you don't hear from a little further away. 

http://we.tl/7VsTdYqYPe 

-or- 

mirror http://we.tl/Et3bxTuXIm 


*Extended Piano* 
I wanted to make a giant library of all the techniques required in scores by the likes of Henry Cowell. In the end I didn't have time, but the articulations I managed are done in some detail. 

http://we.tl/n7sd9xbneF

-or- 

mirror: http://we.tl/g9GjV8xrPI 


*School Gamelan* 
The school where I taught bought a fake gamelan set. It was made of plywood, and the bars were a steel/bronze alloy, so it has its own unique sound. 

http://we.tl/0nCpOMAADa 


-or- 

mirror: http://we.tl/RrTH1QmdqI 


*Water Cymbals* 
I spent a couple of nights experimenting with playing cymbals and then dunking them. The bowed articulations make for a particularly weird sound - somewhere between a Nazgul and a racing car. (They were also fun to perform - bow in one hand, cord suspending the cymbal in another, little toe for the record and pause buttons). 

http://we.tl/JWZy8g8aR9

-or- 

mirror: http://we.tl/G2EQfkSBxn 


*Waterphone Hits* 
A very small library. I planned to go on and do bowed articulations, but so many developers beat me to it that I never bothered. So just samples of the tines being hit with two different beaters. 

http://we.tl/6NLHZcnnZ2

-or- 

mirror: http://we.tl/QGJ4b0y1MY


*Whirly Tubes* 
At the time there weren't any - I think Omnisphere may have them now, but still a fairly unique sound amongst samples. Slap a load of reverb on them and these can be really eerie. 

http://we.tl/n5GPKIAaJ2 

-or- 

mirror: http://we.tl/iEMEudpFDL 


Feel free to use the samples however you like. Here are a couple of demos to show what they can sound like:- 

School Gamelan https://soundcloud.com/ziggy185/gamelan2 
Boomwhacked https://soundcloud.com/ziggy185/boomwhackeddemo 
Water Cymbals and Piano https://soundcloud.com/ziggy185/sets/water-cymbal-demos 
Whirly Tubes https://soundcloud.com/ziggy185/whirlymelody


----------



## Mike Marino (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks. This is very generous of you.

Mike


----------



## damstraversaz (Nov 6, 2014)

I have bought some of this before, thanks a lot for your work !


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Nov 6, 2014)

Wow, very generous indeed! Looking forward to playing around with these. Thanks!


----------



## Chris Hurst (Nov 6, 2014)

Thank you very much.


----------



## sinkd (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: A few freebies*

Very cool. Downloading the bowed cymbals now.


----------



## DynamicK (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks...some interesting samples in here


----------



## Steve Steele (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: A few freebies*



Pingu @ Thu Nov 06 said:


> I've decided to stop selling all these libraries at sampleism, and make them freely available. A couple have been freebies before, on another site, but most haven't.



I've bought some of these libs (Whirly Tubes, and Bowed Cymbals I love, and they’re as great as the next. You _really know_ what to do with these instrument. Great work. I'll download them and continue use them. Whirly Tubes especially is magic. Bowed Cymbals too, and one can never have too many well recorded reverse cymbals.

There are so many nice things to say about the libs mentioned here that I could go on forever. But just to say, I have have continued to buy. So, regardless, much success on your next venture!

Seriously, thanks for the addition to our community! Simply awesome!

Steve


----------



## JPQ (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: A few freebies*

I download them all. To budget musican some free stuff can help lot.. i dont know these if they sounds too odd i maybe dont need them... but some level odd is sometimes useful.


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: A few freebies*

Hi Pingu,

the download links don't work
(none of them)

Best regards,
Sigi


----------



## Pingu (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: A few freebies*



Living Fossil @ Thu Nov 06 said:


> Hi Pingu,
> 
> the download links don't work
> (none of them)
> ...



Is anyone else having trouble? I have to confess to not being terribly familiar with Dropbox. I just stuffed everything in my Public folder, and assumed I would be allowed to share that with anyone. 

Is there a daily limit?


----------



## thebob (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: A few freebies*

yep, can't download. 

I think there is a max download limit on drop box, but I'm not sure about that


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: A few freebies*

When clicking on the links it says:



> Error (509)
> This account's public links are generating too much traffic and have been temporarily disabled!



I have to say i'm not familiar how Dropbox is dealing with traffic limits and what time they mean with "temporarily"...

would love to get these sounds though... 

Best regards,
Sigi


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: A few freebies*



Pingu @ Thu Nov 06 said:


> Living Fossil @ Thu Nov 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Pingu,
> ...



Hi Pingu,

you may use box.net for sharing your freebies .... . 

BTW: Very friendly from you! I will download it later. Thanks!

Edit: Oops, the files are for sure to big for free sharing there... .


----------



## Chriss Ons (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: A few freebies*

Thanks for these Dave


----------



## wst3 (Nov 6, 2014)

I too picked up a couple of these a while ago, and have found them useful. I hope you are not giving up on library development...


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: A few freebies*

Really generous of you Dave! Thank you. And of course , thanks to Chriss Ons for deciding to let Dave host these downloads on the Lux Nox Sample Libraries page. :D Cheers to both of you. Can a donation be kicked in somewhere to help with the hosting / downloading of these?


----------



## amordechai (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank you so much. They sound really great!

- A.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 7, 2014)

Just a bump to say all should now be working, and to say a massive thanks, once more, to Chriss Ons, for hosting the samples, and spending a chunk of today getting them online!!


----------



## kmlandre (Nov 7, 2014)

Pingu @ Fri Nov 07 said:


> Just a bump to say all should now be working, and to say a massive thanks, once more, to Chriss Ons, for hosting the samples, and spending a chunk of today getting them online!!



Pingu - Thanks so much for your generosity! :-D

Kurt M. Landre'
https://www.SoundCloud.com/kmlandre


----------



## Mystic (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks much, mate. Will be giving these a try.


----------



## Britcomposer (Nov 7, 2014)

Downloading now. Many thanks Pingu!


----------



## dathyr1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Pingu,

Thank you for these downloads. I also bought 2 or 3 of your products while you were on Sampleism. Always looking for unique sound libraries.

take care,

DT


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 7, 2014)

Some great stuff here! Thank you, Pingu!


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 7, 2014)

ok, thanks to Chriss i could download the libraries.
anyhow, they don't work in Kontakt 5.3.1.37...
that's a pity.
maybe you could write this in the initial post.

Best regards,
Sigi


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank you.

“For it is in giving that we receive.”
― Francis of Assisi


----------



## Pingu (Nov 7, 2014)

Living Fossil @ Sat Nov 08 said:


> ok, thanks to Chriss i could download the libraries.
> anyhow, they don't work in Kontakt 5.3.1.37...
> that's a pity.
> maybe you could write this in the initial post.
> ...



Sorry Sigi,

I did a batch resave, just to make sure the patches all loaded quickly, and so that I could reduce the size for uploading. If you're not updating to 5.4 I could send you the original patches, some of which will work as far back as Kontakt 2. The only problem is I'm not sure you'll be able to get them to see the samples, since they're all expecting to see wav files.


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Pingu,

iirc Kontakt could use ncw files starting with version 4.x,
so maybe the ncw format is not the problem.

While i could manage to make the kontakt 5.3 installer think that i'm on MacOS 10.7 (while i'm on 10.6.8) Kontakt 5.4 requires at least 10.8.

Best regards,
Sigi


----------



## Pingu (Nov 8, 2014)

Living Fossil @ Sat Nov 08 said:


> Hi Pingu,
> 
> iirc Kontakt could use ncw files starting with version 4.x,
> so maybe the ncw format is not the problem.
> ...



No, the ncw files won't be the problem, but in order to convert the files from wav to ncw I resaved all the patches from my current version of Kontakt. Which means they all became 5.4 patches. I still have the original patches, but they expect to see wav files for the samples, and I don't have the bandwidth to upload the wav samples.

When I get a minute I'll try doing a sample conversion without first doing a batch-resave. Hopefully this will leave the patches able to open in older versions of Kontakt, but also cause them to be looking for ncw samples.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Nov 8, 2014)

Pingu @ Sat 08 Nov said:


> I still have the original patches, but they expect to see wav files for the samples


You could use the option "Allow Alternate File Types" in the Missing Samples dialog window. A similar example is in the K5 manual on p.80:



(KONTAKT 5 manual) said:


> *Allow Alternate File Types*: This option allows you to ignore the audio file extension and resolve missing samples with alternative file types with the same name. For example, if you had an instrument which referenced uncompressed WAV files, but at some point you compressed the files to NCW format, you can reference the NCW files in place of the WAV files.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 8, 2014)

Josquin @ Sat Nov 08 said:


> You could use the option "Allow Alternate File Types" in the Missing Samples dialog window.



Thanks Chriss - I'd forgotten all about that. :D


----------



## Pingu (Nov 8, 2014)

OK - here's a link to a rar file that contains older versions of the patches. It contains a folder for each instrument, containing everything but the samples. So simply unpack it, move the samples into the relevant folders, then perform a batch resave, making sure that the box 'allow alternative file types' is ticked.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17021329/Pingu%20Samples%20Original%20Patches.rar


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Nov 8, 2014)

Same problem with downloading (509) that older patch zip file but thanks for these!


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 8, 2014)

Thank you Dave,
i hope the dropbox will work again in some hours... (actually it's again error 509 time)


----------



## Manuel (Nov 8, 2014)

thanks, great share!

best regards, Manuel


----------



## KEnK (Nov 8, 2014)

Pingu-

I just wanted to add my thanks here-
Especially for going the extra mile and including the old inst files.

You are a gem good sir!

:mrgreen: 
k


----------



## dathyr1 (Nov 8, 2014)

hello,

I got your original link to work and downloaded the zip file. I tried one of them and seems it still needs a later version than what I have which is vertion 5.3.1 at this time on my 2nd computer. I may bump my 1st computer up to 5.4.1 and see how it goes sometime.

I keep reading about allot of problems with version 5.4.1 so I am kinda a staying on my current version of 5.3.1 at this time.

Anyone else get his original patches to work on an earlier version of Kontakt?
If so what version.

thank for your efforts Pingu and take care,

DT


----------



## dathyr1 (Nov 8, 2014)

update to my last post: Actual version of Kontakt I have is 5.3.1.37

take care,

DT


----------



## dathyr1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Since there have been no replies, I take it no one got the original files to work on an earlier version of Kontakt.

FYI:
I dont even have to tie them to the samples, clicking on any of the patches gives me the "need newer version" message right away. They wont even try to come up.

take care,

DT


----------



## Florian_W (Nov 10, 2014)

I have now downloaded them all... Thanks in advance for sharing


----------



## Morph (Nov 10, 2014)

THANK YOU!!

This must represent a looooot of work, so the capitals cannot stress it enough.


----------



## dathyr1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Pingu,

I see you editied your original post and put the link to the older versions of the kontakt programs.

FYI:
As I mentioned in my previous posts, your older version patches do not work in older Kontakt programs. Soon as I click on each patch, it comes up with "Need newer version" message. Dont even need the samples in place when doing this. So evidently your older patches have been saved by version 5.4.1.

I have the previous version before 5.4.1 which is 5.3.1.37.

Again, Anyone get his original patches to load into older kontakt programs?

DT


----------



## Pingu (Nov 12, 2014)

dathyr1 @ Wed Nov 12 said:


> Pingu,
> 
> I see you editied your original post and put the link to the older versions of the kontakt programs.
> 
> ...



Hi Dathyr1,

sorry - it's entirely possible I've screwed up somehow, and performed a batch-resave on the nki files that I've claimed are older. I will still be able to get the original patches from some backup discs though.

Chriss has offered to add them to the files he's hosting, so they should be available shortly.

Sorry for the hassle you've had so far.


----------



## dathyr1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi Pingu,

No problem, thank you for the reply and information.

Take care,

DT


----------



## Pingu (Nov 12, 2014)

OK, here are the links to older patches:-

Pingu Sample Original Patches.rar 

download: http://we.tl/RnxkvgBaVf

-or- 

mirror 1: http://we.tl/8jtfh5v1T8 
mirror 2: http://we.tl/rwBOu3Uoic 
mirror 3: http://we.tl/FKYDyTaScF 

When you unpack the rar file you should have a set of folders which contain the patches for each library. Simply dump the samples from each patch (which are in the links at the top of the thread) into the relevant folders, then perform a batch resave on them. The patches expect to find wav files, so you will need to select the 'allow alternative file types' box in order for them to find the ncw samples.

I've also placed a new 'library' in there, with more of a sound-design slant. *Rattlesnake Eggs* - those ovoid haematite magnets that you throw in the air, that clatter as they find each other. They were awkward to record, as they are extremely strong magnets, so I didn't want them near the microphone; they also make a very quiet sound though, so ambient recording wasn't ideal. In the end I went for a reasonably distant recording and then some light noise reduction.

Once more, many thanks to Chriss Ons for getting the files online.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Dec 10, 2014)

Apologies - these are down temporarily but WILL be restored in due time. A bit swamped right now - thanks for bearing with me.


----------



## Pingu (Feb 6, 2015)

*The links have been down for a while, during which time I've had a few requests as to why they couldn't be downloaded. So just to let the last few users notice them I've bumped the thread. The top post now contains correct links. Thanks once more to Chriss Ons for hosting them.*


----------



## ulrik (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks a lot for this, it's very generous of you! 

Regards Ulrik


----------



## Jose Sequeira (Mar 31, 2015)

Thank you Pingu! :D


----------



## devonuk (Mar 31, 2015)

Some good stuff here and 'free' is always a good thing ! Many thanks.

Always useful to have the more off the wall stuff.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Mar 31, 2015)

Very nice work. Thank you for sharing. You may take a bow now. Yes you may son....(pun intended)


----------



## Manuel (Jul 24, 2015)

thank you very much, much appreciated


----------



## donbodin (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dup (Sep 13, 2017)

I know this thread is very old, but all the links are dead. Can you please 
reupload Whirly library somewhere? Ir give me a link if it's already uploaded somewhere?
Thanks!


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 13, 2017)

Let me know via PM if no one responds and I can temp post them somewhere for you.



dup said:


> I know this thread is very old, but all the links are dead. Can you please
> reupload Whirly library somewhere? Ir give me a link if it's already uploaded somewhere?
> Thanks!


----------



## dup (Sep 13, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Let me know via PM if no one responds and I can temp post them somewhere for you.


Please, it would be awesome! I need only Whirly tubes. Can't find a way to write a pm to you. Can you send an email with the link to [email protected] please?


----------



## dup (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks, got em!
But my version of Kontakt 4 don't want to open the files. Which version do you use to open it?


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 13, 2017)

Not sure man.



dup said:


> Thanks, got em!
> But my version of Kontakt 4 don't want to open the files. Which version do you use to open it?


----------



## wwwm (Aug 21, 2018)

Is there anyone who could please re-upload the Whirly Tubes and Extended Piano libraries?

Also, if no one objects, I can re-host the Water Cymbals and Bowed Cymbals.


----------



## Leon Portelance (Aug 22, 2018)

wwwm said:


> Is there anyone who could please re-upload the Whirly Tubes and Extended Piano libraries?
> 
> Also, if no one objects, I can re-host the Water Cymbals and Bowed Cymbals.



That would be cool, I’d love to get the cymbals.


----------



## VSTBuzz (Aug 22, 2018)

We'd be happy to re-host any of the freebies as we have unlimited bandwidth if anyone wants us to.


----------



## gregh (Aug 22, 2018)

VSTBuzz said:


> We'd be happy to re-host any of the freebies as we have unlimited bandwidth if anyone wants us to.


and I would love to download them - "quirks" I love


----------



## Leon Portelance (Aug 22, 2018)

VSTBuzz said:


> We'd be happy to re-host any of the freebies as we have unlimited bandwidth if anyone wants us to.



Yes!


----------



## rotho (Apr 24, 2019)

Just wondering if these are available anywhere now?


----------

